# R100 in Kelowna, BC



## jonas111 (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone going to try and make the trip to Kelowna to shoot a R100 in Canada? 

Hardcore archery in Kelowna has confirmed R100 and they will be in town July. It's on the R100 website. 

If your planning on going register soon. It's filling up.


----------



## Apaarcher (May 6, 2011)

cant wait, gonna be a good shoot


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

There's quite a few archers from Alberta heading out to this shoot, Should be a great time. Can't wait to shoot some of those Crazy Targets.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Highly recommend attending a R100 as a good time will be had by all. I attended the one at YCB afew years ago and have been waiting for anothe rto come too Canada unfounatly BC is alittle too far for me to travel at this time for a weekend shoot.

Matt


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

A bit too far for me as well.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Pretty sure I will be making the trip. Only get to shoot a few 3d's a year. Might as well make it a good one..... Now for a new bow...


----------



## bowhunterbruce (Apr 3, 2009)

you know i'll be there with bells on,
ok mabye i'll hold off on the bells.from what i hear there are well over 250 registers so far and there is going to be a limit of 500 shooters.
anyone else going might wanna put it into your plans soon and get registered online at

http://www.r100.org/Register/


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Signed up and paid can't wait!!


----------



## jamaf (Jan 28, 2012)

I cant make the Kelowna due to work but I do plan to head down to Olympia Washington the week before and check it out there with my son. Should be a fun shoot.


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Definately been thinking about it.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

A few of my buddies and I are thinking about making a week long road trip out of it this summer. From Iowa to BC. Thinking it would be a blast.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

A dozen posts in 2 months? I thought there would have been more interest....


----------



## bowhunterbruce (Apr 3, 2009)

well spring break just finished, i'm sure there will start to be more people looking to start making thier plans for the summer months.
although i've already registered and paid up, i might not even be around to partisipate do to work and where i will even be at the time. its looking like i could be building a cpl cabins and corals for an outfitter up north before the fall hunting season.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey All - Thanks for the support. We're super excited be have another shoot in Canada after a 4 year break. Anyone looking for more information on the shoot check out our website.

www.r100.org
Host Website: http://hardcorearchery.ca/proshop/Home.html
R100 Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/events/176144902499404/


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Shot it a few years back when it was in Ontario.Those of you going are in for a treat.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

Eagerly awaiting tomorrow morning.....


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep, have fun. I shot it at York County when it was here, it was fantastic.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

It was just the company that you shot with... hahaha... Was that your last 3-D shoot?

Chris



hoody123 said:


> Yep, have fun. I shot it at York County when it was here, it was fantastic.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> It was just the company that you shot with... hahaha... Was that your last 3-D shoot?
> 
> Chris


You know, I think it was!


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

First 50 down. Kinda warm but Tomo will be worse. Lol. Think we will take some water or something lol with us tomorrow.


----------

